

Mining of Massive Datasets - olalonde
http://infolab.stanford.edu/~ullman/mmds/book.pdf

======
BarkMore
Previous discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1984449>

------
junklight
I missed this the first time round so thank you.

BTW Dear Authors, I appreciate that your site context means that "book.pdf" is
meaningful on your site but when I download it.....

